# 7610 Type 2 - "play" in shaft



## Chesapeake Bob (Aug 7, 2015)

(I may have put this in a forum where I wasn't supposed ask questions. I post it here too. Thanks.)

This appears to be a well made tool, but the play in the shaft is so bad, I can't use it. The play effects the depth-adjustment, not an "out of round" type problem. Do you think this is just bearings or is there more to the problem than that? I'd like to save it if I can.

Chesapeake Bob... New Member here.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Check out Black and Decker 7610 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com

Looks like there is a thrust washer on the opposite end of the spindle (part 7)...maybe worn...? That's a quick check...and even though it might be obsolete, you could fabricate out of appropriate material.

Bearing plate (part 31) might also be loose or worn...

...and, of course, there's always the bearing which appears available.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As far as I know, there isn't a machine manufacturer anywhere that makes their own bearings so that is always the one of the least of your worries. I replaced the bearings in 2 PC sanders last year, a ROS and a 1/4 sheet pad type. Different bearings but both were easy to find and relatively cheap.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Most certainly the bearings. usually the bearings get noisy as time goes by, but it is a suttel increase in sound. Learn to listen for this and you will catch it before it locks up and ruins the housing it's pressed into. Use a small bearing separator type puller to remove the bearings. replace the bearings by driving them on with a socket against the inner race of the bearing. Also check the commutators for damage caused by bad bearings. also replace the brushes while your at it.


----------

